# Suns Watch!



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Considering the Suns have now lost 5 in a row , and the fact that we are on a bit of a roll, we are now only 3.5 games. A few weeks previous to today we were around 8-9 games back. So this thread is intended to keep an eye on our division leader, and our continuing surge to overtake the division.

Memphis 88 at 79 Phoenix

Kings are 3.5 games back


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

I predict by the end of the month Sac will take over Pacific and the best record in the L.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

:vbanana:

But Nash will be back on Friday so maybe they will get back to their winning ways.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> :vbanana:
> 
> But Nash will be back on Friday so maybe they will get back to their winning ways.


Against San Antonio? I think they lose that bad boy.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

To tell you the truth I'm not really that much worried for the #1 spot.

Either way, we gotta win on the road in the playoffs so even if we're #8 if we're good we'll win the whole thing. If not, we'll still find ways to lose and #1 can do nothing about it. 


Sacramento Kings 04/05 NBA Champions


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

It was only a matter of time until the Suns began to give way. I agree with DaUnbreakableKinG though, I don't think home court advantage is gonna be the difference maker for this team. This team has had HCA in the past, with nothing to show for it. They have also won games on the road in the playoffs in the past, so that is not the major obstacle. They need to focus on peaking at the right time (and keeping guys healthy!!!!). 

I like the way the team has looked since the trade, and but I think our real test will be playing the Spurs with this new lineup (I think we play them a couple more times in this month). That will show us how we stack up in the Western Conference.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>halfbreed</b>!
> I like the way the team has looked since the trade, and but I think our real test will be playing the Spurs with this new lineup *(I think we play them a couple more times in this month)*. That will show us how we stack up in the Western Conference.


We play the Spurs twice in the next 4 games (1 at home, 1 on the road)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Suns schedule for the rest of January*

Fri 21 San Antonio 
Sun 23 New Jersey
Tue 25 @ New York 
Wed 26 @ Milwaukee 
Fri 28 @ Boston 
Sun 30 @ Toronto

*Kings schedule for the rest of January*

Thu 20 Cleveland
Sun 23 San Antonio 
Tue 25 New Jersey 
Thu 27 @ San Antonio 
Fri 28 @ Houston 
Sun 30 @ Minnesota


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> Thu 27 @ San Antonio
> Fri 28 @ Houston
> Sun 30 @ Minnesota


YIKES!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Standings 

2 Back in the loss column, 3 games back overall


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Standings
> 
> 2 Back in the loss column, 3 games back overall


I say a week or two and we'll be ahead of them. 

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'd say 3 weeks and the Suns will be in the rearview window.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The New Orleans Hornets traded disgruntled journeyman guard Jim Jackson to the Phoenix Suns for three young reserves on Friday.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Live Stats - Suns up by 1 at the half 

Come on Spurs!


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Live Stats - Suns up by 1 at the half
> 
> Come on Spurs!


They will come back and take this one:yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> 
> 
> They will come back and take this one:yes:


:clap:

Great game...


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

2.5 games back.:wait:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

WOOOHOOO 2.5 games back

Ginobili was SICK!!

16-22 for a GUARD


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> WOOOHOOO 2.5 games back
> 
> Ginobili was SICK!!
> ...


:yes: :yes: :yes: 

48pts for a foreigner? 

:yes:


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Things are shaping up nicely. I don't think we will catch them soon, but by the end of the year I think we have a good shot. They are another injury away from being mediocre. 

I think the key is that we need to beat them when we play them. We already beat them on the road this season (I think), so hopefully we can keep it up.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>halfbreed</b>!
> Things are shaping up nicely. I don't think we will catch them soon, but by the end of the year I think we have a good shot. They are another injury away from being mediocre.
> 
> I think the key is that we need to beat them when we play them. We already beat them on the road this season (I think), so hopefully we can keep it up.


:yes: 

It's essential we beat the Suns when we play them, it's a 1.0 game swing, instead of this .5 garbage.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm currently watching the Nets at Suns, and the Nets are up 2 late in the first half. Man, if the Nets can somehow find a way in this game, it would be an absolute steal for the Kings. Then again, i am expecting the Suns to torch the Nets in the 2nd half.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

With the loss to the Spurs, and with Phoenix winning their last two, it's back up to 4 games:no: .

It just may take some time, hopefully we take the Spurs tomorrow.


----------



## Chad (Jul 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> I predict by the end of the month Sac will take over Pacific and the best record in the L.


Just thought I'd give this a little bump. Nice prediction by the way:laugh: .


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chad</b>!
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd give this a little bump. Nice prediction by the way:laugh: .


Webber, Peja, and Mobley all missed time....


----------



## Chad (Jul 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> Webber, Peja, and Mobley all missed time....


They still would'nt have had a better record even if they won all their games.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kings are now 6 games back.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

good luck when Nash breaks down like he ALWAYS DOES. And now hes older, playing more minutes than he has in three seasons, on a team that runs more, and he has no back-up. Last year in the playoffs, what did he average, like 13 points per game on 35% shooting (cant remember) and the suns average like 85 points without him.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>maKINGSofgreatness</b>!
> good luck when Nash breaks down like he ALWAYS DOES. And now hes older, playing more minutes than he has in three seasons, on a team that runs more, and he has no back-up. Last year in the playoffs, what did he average, like 13 points per game on 35% shooting (cant remember) and the suns average like 85 points without him.


You're reaching.

And for one thing Nash took his team to game 6 of the Western Conference finals only a couple years ago.... Not too shabby.... too bad the Mavs didn't have a player like Amare.. or they could have won.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

now your reaching, a player like Amare, oh, you mean a player that scores like 17 ppg if he doesnt have Nash spoon-feeding him at the hoop over and over again? Nash left Dallas and Dirk can still score, and Dallas is still a great team. When Nash broke down, Dallas didnt die like Phoenix did when he was out. I'd take Dirk over Amare in a heartbeat.

You say I'm reaching, but I challenge anyone to come up with one bit of evidence that Nash wont break down like always before when every factor seems to determine that if anything, he will break down ever more than before.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>maKINGSofgreatness</b>!
> You say I'm reaching, but I challenge anyone to come up with one bit of evidence that Nash wont break down like always before when every factor seems to determine that if anything, he will break down ever more than before.


I'd like to challenge you to prove that he WILL break down this season (which is the only season that matters).


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

of course I cant, we'll just have to wait and see


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>maKINGSofgreatness</b>!
> now your reaching, a player like Amare, oh, you mean a player that scores like 17 ppg if he doesnt have Nash spoon-feeding him at the hoop over and over again? Nash left Dallas and Dirk can still score, and Dallas is still a great team. When Nash broke down, Dallas didnt die like Phoenix did when he was out. I'd take Dirk over Amare in a heartbeat.
> 
> You say I'm reaching, but I challenge anyone to come up with one bit of evidence that Nash wont break down like always before when every factor seems to determine that if anything, he will break down ever more than before.


Ummm...dude? Evidently you don't watch enough Suns games to know what you talking about. Yes, without Nash the Suns were lost...because they don't run any offense. They let Nash make all the decisions. Plus their only backup point guard was also out. So when you throw a team out there that has no point guard, they are going to struggle. Amare has been helped greatly by Nash. However, Nash wasn't there in the summer when Amare was running himself ragged in the gym working on his jump shot. Ask anyone who's watched Amare. His jumper has improved night and day. Oh yeah, and didn't Amare score 20+ last year without Nash? They were a mediocre team, but still the sophomore put up great numbers for a second year guy. Maybe I was on some different planet at that time...or better yet, maybe you were. :yes: 

If you don't like the Suns' chances to win, that's fine. Don't lose your intelligence and act like Amare isn't a stud. The guy is only 22 years old and is a workhorse. He will get even better...will Dirk? Also take notice that Nash didn't average 11+ assists with Nowitzki. Amare and Dirk are both in the elite. The Suns are a different team in that they are more athletic. There is no comparison to Shawn Marion on Dallas, the guy is just crazy with his leap. Q and Joe both play bigger than they are. I would take this Suns team over Dallas' past teams in a heartbeat. Even Dallas never averaged 110 points per game. They barely broke 105. But yeah, we'll see what happens in the future.

Sorry Sac-Town fans, this probably is the wrong forum for this.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

You've sort of defeated your own argument by saying Nash didn't average 11 asists per game in Dallas but then saying that Pheonix is better at every other position, that'll do something for a pg's assists numbers. I never said the Suns are worst then the Nash era Mavs, before you starting talking about me "losing my intelligence" you really should read what I said. 

Forgive me if I'm not impressed by someone putting up some nice PPG stats on one of the worst teams in the league. Dan Dickau has had some great games. And Barbosa is really more of a 2. Your right though, Amare's jumper has improved a lot, and it, not just Nash, is responsible for his play this season. I'm not trying to take anything away from him, if any other player in the league could do what he's doing I'm sure they would be doing it, to some degree, with the right PG or not. It's not like there's any shame in being worse than Drik, he's younger, and Dirk's an MVP candidate. Last time I checked, the only one of those on the Suns is Nash.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Kings will go farther in the playoffs than the Suns.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Actually that comment was for your 17ppg comment about Amare. I said they are a different team athletically. I didn't say they had all better players. Every other position? Huh? Show me the post that said that.

It's not hard to have a good ppg on a bad team. It is hard to put up a good FG% when you have a bad team...because teams focus on you. He shot 47%, which ain't bad for a second year 21 year old guy with a raw outside shot. The Suns just didn't have the talent nor the chemistry to get it done...can't blame Amare for that. JJ didn't come into his own until the very end of the season. And yeah, Barbosa is definitely more of the two...and he had to be starting PG second half of last year. 

Please tell me you didn't compare Amare to Dan Dickau...hehe :no:

In response to Peja Vu: I wish the Suns had the toughness that Sacramento has. But more importantly, Sac-town has the elusive playoff experience. A lot of these Suns have had a taste, but don't know what it's really like deep into the playoffs. At the beginning of the year I, for one, called this one for San Antonio. All I can say for sure is that it's gonna be a great time come playoffs.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

:laugh: it was a joke, not a lot to compare between the 2 of course, but look out, Dickau's going places. 

Like I said, I'm not taking anything from him, I just don't think he's quite as good as fast as some think. Dude's gonna be scary at 25  as long as he doesn't pull a Shawn Kemp (unlikely)


----------

